# My baby girl



## starlitparlit (Oct 14, 2005)

I gave birth to a beautiful baby girl on July 28 at 12:38 pm. She was 7 1/2 weeks premature so she is still in the hospital because her lungs were not fully developed. She weighed 4 lbs 4 1/2 oz and was 17 1/2 inches long at birth. We named her Kara Elise. We don't quite know yet when she will be able to come home but hopefully she will be comming home soon. I am just so excited that I had to let all of my pitbull friends know!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: Congradulations, We have a 3month old. We will pray for her rapid development and that she will be able to come home soon.!! CONGRATSSSSS


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

:woof: Congrats on your baby!!!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Congrats. I'm sure the Lord is watching over your baby and she will be fine and home with you soon.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

:woof: Congrats!!!:clap: :clap: :clap: You anf your family are in my thoughts and prayers!!! I don't have any kids yet...just waiting on my husband, but I can't wait!!!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

waiting on A HUSBAND or waiting on him to come around. BIG BIG decision for men!!!


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

waiting for him to come around...lol... he is still a BIG kid a heart!!!!!


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Congratulations! :angel: 

And what a beautiful name you've pick out for her.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

:clap: Congrates on the birth of your daughter. :love2: the name you pick it is so beautiful can not wait for you to post a picture of her. I'm sure that she will be home with you real soon.


----------



## jbyrdslady (Mar 31, 2006)

You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers. I was a premmie also. I weighted 2lbs and 5 oz.(30 yrs.ago)The Dr told my father that I had less then 40% chance on making it. I was in the hospital for a little over 3 months. Today I am a happy and healthy mother of two. You are going to have a strong, independent and confident girl on your hands. Good luck to you and your family.


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

OMG!!! Cocradulations are in big order!!!:clap: :hug: I wish you all the best!! I hope all will go well and you will be bringing her home soon!!:love2: 
My friend(another prego one) just had a baby and he was 1pound, she was 4 months early!! But he is doing great!! So just smile and know that god is smiling on ya!!!
:angel:


----------



## PittieLover (Oct 14, 2005)

Congrats on your new bundy of joy! :angel: :clap: :thumbsup:


----------

